# Safe to kayak across the Pensacola Pass?



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it safe to kayak across the pass this weekend? I know the snapper season is starting this weekend. I was hoping to put in at Fort Pickens to camp at Fort Mcree. Its a mile-paddle across the pass and I've done it once before, but I have no idea what the pass is going to look like during snapper season. Anybody have any experience?

Are there any other spots to put-in that can get to Mcree area that don't cross the pass? I'm not millitary, so I cant put in at Sherman cove, unfortunately.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Park at johnsons beach and paddle the couple miles down the ICW be less traffic good fishing and less current. I haven't done it but its a thought


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We've done it 20 or so times and never had a problem. It can get a little strenuous when there's a strong outgoing tide..but doable


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Park at johnsons beach and paddle the couple miles down the ICW be less traffic good fishing and less current. I haven't done it but its a thought


I considered that, but it looks like a few (4?) miles and me and my girlfriend will be loaded down with gear. Plus she's not exactly an expert paddler :whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't especially with an inexperienced paddler. Make sure you go at the end of an outgoing tide and during slack tide incase you don't make it all the way before the tide starts moving again at least it will be an incoming tide. 

Also the boat traffic would be insane and just the boat traffic can make it rough. Personally I think you go down the ICW. Yes its longer but you can take breaks and in the pass that isn't happening.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

We have gone across the pass twice already, loaded down with gear. What I'm worried about is the boat traffic.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure to have the biggest/tallest safety pole/flag possible. Bright orange and have an air hor ready to blow at possible boats getting too close or not seeing you. I have both on me at all times in the yak. Forget the whistle, small air horn will get their attention.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i wouldnt do it just looking back at some of the retards hauling ass through there while i was in a 24' CC, people going out are gonna be in a race, people coming in could be drunk... there are also a few boaters who for whatever reason do not like yakkers and feel that we have no business going where they "belong"... too many ego's to contend with


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

If you have base access, you can put them in at Sherman Cove on the backside of NAS and paddle across to Sand island and then to Mcrae. If not, you could visit the Lighthouse or Air Museum as a visitor. Just saying ;-) Oops, just saw you don't have base access. That being said, JB is the best bet.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> I considered that, but it looks like a few (4?) miles and me and my girlfriend will be loaded down with gear. Plus she's not exactly an expert paddler :whistling:


Perfect a Mule!!! LoL - it's good just do it when there is plenty of light. What the heck are you doing for fresh water?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Stressless said:


> Perfect a Mule!!! LoL - it's good just do it when there is plenty of light. What the heck are you doing for fresh water?


We only drink beer :singing:


----------



## clownshoes84 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: kayakers "not belonging"*



sure said:


> i wouldnt do it just looking back at some of the retards hauling ass through there while i was in a 24' CC, people going out are gonna be in a race, people coming in could be drunk... there are also a few boaters who for whatever reason do not like yakkers and feel that we have no business going where they "belong"... too many ego's to contend with


I experienced that "kayakers don't belong here" sentiment while crossing the pass this past Friday morning. One boater purposely got really close to me and started loudly talking to his shipmate about how "kayakers have no business in the pass." While I understand that it is inconvenient for him to have to go around me or avoid me, I can't help it that I can't afford a boat. I kind of look at it like a cyclist using a bike lane on a busy road: it's completely legal and you have the right of way...but some drivers just don't have any consideration for cyclists. I do it at my own risk.


----------

